# Cicada



## orionmystery (May 10, 2011)

A cicada having its afternoon drink. You can see its proboscis. All natural light with tripod, 150mm.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (May 10, 2011)

Very sharp! Nicely done! Is it a big guy?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 10, 2011)

*Awesome* series K. :thumbup:   I think the first one has the best exposure and color.  Any chance we could see a really tight crop/horizontal version of that one?

 Cicadas are awesome subjects.  Lots of detail and they will let you get right up on them.


----------



## orionmystery (May 10, 2011)

Marc-Etienne said:


> Very sharp! Nicely done! Is it a big guy?


 


Arkanjel Imaging said:


> *Awesome* series K. :thumbup:   I think the first one has the best exposure and color.  Any chance we could see a really tight crop/horizontal version of that one?
> 
> Cicadas are awesome subjects.  Lots of detail and they will let you get right up on them.


 
Thanks Marc, AI.


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 10, 2011)

Good stuff sir. Thanks for posting.


----------



## orionmystery (May 10, 2011)

TheFantasticG said:


> Good stuff sir. Thanks for posting.


 
Thanks TheFantasticG.


----------

